# Question about light fixtures being sold on ebay?



## peteyboyny (Oct 18, 2010)

Anyone know anything about Odyssea light fixtures? I see them all over Ebay and was wondering if anyone was familiar with the brand. Is it junk or are they decent? I'm looking for a new light for my 40b. Just asking. Thanks.


----------



## peteyboyny (Oct 18, 2010)

Really? Nobody?


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

Well if you ;look on other forums there are a lot of people who have had problems with them. However, as I understand it.... if you switch out the bulbs (the ones that come with it are crappy) and change out the ballast(they have been known to short out) then they are fine. After saying all that there are others who have just changed the bulbs and had no problems what so ever. So I guess the old saying that you get what you pay for really can apply to these fixtures.

Which one were you looking at?


----------



## Avalin (Aug 4, 2011)

why don't you use led aquarium light? that's magic!! made the tank beauty then ever!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

tike said:


> Well if you ;look on other forums there are a lot of people who have had problems with them. However, as I understand it.... if you switch out the bulbs (the ones that come with it are crappy) and change out the ballast(they have been known to short out) then they are fine. After saying all that there are others who have just changed the bulbs and had no problems what so ever. So I guess the old saying that you get what you pay for really can apply to these fixtures.
> 
> Which one were you looking at?


After doing all that switching,wouldnt it be better to go with a different light fixture?I mean it seems pointless to me to spend money on something to have to turn around and replace certain parts when you can just get a good light.

I myself have a Nova Extreme T5 HO fixture.Its on the cheap end too but it works really well and ive no issues with it at all.


----------



## peteyboyny (Oct 18, 2010)

majerah1 said:


> After doing all that switching,wouldnt it be better to go with a different light fixture?I mean it seems pointless to me to spend money on something to have to turn around and replace certain parts when you can just get a good light.
> 
> I myself have a Nova Extreme T5 HO fixture.Its on the cheap end too but it works really well and ive no issues with it at all.


My thoughts exactly. After the input I have gotten, it doesn't make sense. Just need to find a 36" fixture that's decent. Even a 2 bulb t5 would do it. Its only on a 40breeder. Thanks. Anyone have a decent fixture sitting around?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

T5HO bulbs aren't cheap.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

look on craigslist you can find some on there from time to time, the bulbs are about 24-26 bucks a peice, just be patient and you will find one


----------



## joevw007 (Jul 6, 2011)

peteyboyny said:


> Anyone know anything about Odyssea light fixtures? I see them all over Ebay and was wondering if anyone was familiar with the brand. Is it junk or are they decent? I'm looking for a new light for my 40b. Just asking. Thanks.


I own an Odyssea light fixture and I love it. good quality to price!


----------

